# RV Solar System



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

As part of our continuing prepping activities, I just had a solar system installed on our 5th wheel. The two panel, 300 watt system includes a 1500 watt inverter and a 10amp controller that will operate everything except the A/C, refrigerator and electric hot water heater. The refer and hot water heater circuits are isolated and will operate on LP gas. All the incandescent bulbs have been replaced with Led's to reduce the power drain. 

We can now dry camp any where for an extended time, limited only by our fresh water supply. In my mind, this is an acceptable alternative for most emergency situations including loosing the electrical grid for a period of time. Stored behind my home, the rig can be connected to the 500 gallon LP tank and I can gravity feed from my 2600 gallon water storage tank. 

The next purchase will be an LP/gas 7000w generator ($700.00 at Costco) to run the deep well pump as needed. 

If necessary, I figure we can live for several months completely off the grid. Just have to keep prepping and adding to our food storage...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Good post.

I have converted all of my lights in my RV to LED's and like the results. I opted for the LED's that replaces the "tail light" bulbs though.

I might be up grading my RV here in a year or so down the road and I am definitely going to be looking for one that will not only be a little more accommodating in size but it will most definitely have LED lights! I will also be looking into adding a few solar panels myself. Hopefully I can find a way to add a couple of 8D batteries too! It would sure be nice to be in a position to run a couple of days if the power goes down where you cant count on being "plugged in".

Since I have a car port, I have often been tempted to cover it with the 15ft long solar sheets sometimes used on tin roofs of barns and out buildings. At 8ft x 16ft, that would provide an awful lot of juice to be used.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

We too have been looking into solar for the RV. With your system you said everything but the AC, refrig. and hot water. So other than the lights and water pump what else are you powering? The refrig is what I am most interested in so we would not need as much propane. Just starting prepping so I am new to the solar thing.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

"RV Solar System" made me think of the Winnebago in Space Balls.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a small Honda 1kw generator that supplements my power. I do a lot of winter camping and with the forced air heater running 20 minutes every hour my solar system can't keep up. 

The generator burns .6 gallons ever 8 hours, I only run it 3-4 hours a day when camping.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I have a small Honda 1kw generator that supplements my power. I do a lot of winter camping and with the forced air heater running 20 minutes every hour my solar system can't keep up.
> 
> The generator burns .6 gallons ever 8 hours, I only run it 3-4 hours a day when camping.


Having power is indeed a great luxury but is it worth being detected? I'd suggest solar panels & batteries. You could fit quite an array on a typical RV roof.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

Denver said:


> We too have been looking into solar for the RV. With your system you said everything but the AC, refrig. and hot water. So other than the lights and water pump what else are you powering? The refrig is what I am most interested in so we would not need as much propane. Just starting prepping so I am new to the solar thing.


We can power the micro wave, furnace, coffee maker, TV, and any other kitchen appliance as needed. The microwave and coffee maker should not be used at the same time, which is not a big problem. The 12v battery was replaced with two 6 volt batteries with a higher amperage out put. The bottom line is not to exceed the 1500watt out put of the inverter.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Good upgrades. I have solar on my boat and it can power most everything but the ac. Fridge is 12v. I also have a 6.5kw diesel genset and a watermaker.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

ajk1941 said:


> As part of our continuing prepping activities, I just had a solar system installed on our 5th wheel. The two panel, 300 watt system includes a 1500 watt inverter and a 10 amp controller that will operate everything except the A/C, refrigerator and electric hot water heater...... now dry camp any where for an extended time, limited only by our fresh water supply....


You guys are perking up my interest again in solar panels for the RV. I'd put the idea on the back burner for the past year and a half, except for changing out the main living area lights with LED bulbs, while I concentrated on paying off the house (thanks to a VA disability settlement) and finally the RV last month. Now that I've got that done, its time to get started on few upgrades I've been wanting to accomplish, solar being one of them.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks good, I went with two 125watt 24v laminants. I just got a mobile. But I think I will put it at the north end of my property behind my house and garage, not on the south end where i just had the laminants somewhat loose stacked above one another at a 35-40 degree angle on some stacked wood logs and board. I was considering putting it at the front to monopolize sun catchment but would like to convert the front of my small house into a greehouse actually I'd like to convert the whole thing into a mix of bunker/greenhouse, and just reinforce the mobile home for wind and cold protection, actually sort of wanted it so I could make a ramp into my basement and reinforce the basement as a bunker that I could take the camper out of, but for now it will be at the back, and serve the secondary function of providing access to my roofs for mounting and dismounting stuff.

What are you using to mount/align your solar to the sun anything? I've still been using relatively loose logs and plywood held down by large rocks.


I thought I should add I am off grid at my place.


----------

